# Firemouth and Rams?



## Richled13 (Mar 7, 2008)

Hello everyone, I was considering putting some Bolivian Rams into my 55, which will later be joined by my firemouth. I'd also add some dither fish, and maybe a blood parrot if I get crazy (hard pressed in finding other semi-aggressive, medium/smallish cichlids here). Any thoughts? Thanks!


----------



## CiChLiD LoVeR128 (Mar 22, 2006)

I am not sure how well the Rams and the Firemouth will get along. I probably wouldn't try it! But I would say the chances of them getting a long would be better than with a Blood Parrot! I guess you could try it and see but I wouldn't advise it. Neon Tetras work great with Rams but if you are going to add the FM then I would say Swordtails or something that has a big body size, speed, and stays at the top! Good luck!


----------



## Joels fish (Nov 17, 2007)

the Rams and FMs will not likely work . As far as I can tell the conflict will come from competition for space since they tend to occupy the same regions of a tank . Rams are ballzy little buggers and will come out and attack what comes through thier territory, and FMs will do much the same. Just too much conflict of intrests in there with those guys.


----------



## under_control (Jan 9, 2008)

As said above, the real problem isn't with aggression, but the area of tank they occupy. If you had a larger tank it might work, but in that size tank the rams or fms will likely occupy the entire bottom.


----------



## OceanDevil (Jul 17, 2005)

I gave a friend a male FM. It is over 6 inches now and fights with huge blood parrots. They can get large and feisty. How tough are rams?

Try rams and kribs maybe?


----------



## Joels fish (Nov 17, 2007)

I think the options are limited here, maybe dwarf acaras ,angelfish, or something along those lines would be best IMO.


----------



## deckard_wa (Jun 3, 2006)

Bolivian Rams can be quite tough, and I have mixed these in a 55 I currently have. There are 2 Bolivian Rams, 4 Firemouths, 2 Kribensis females and some Buenos Ares tetras.

I think the key is that when I introduced them the Rams were the biggest fish in the tank and so things were sorted out between them early.

So I say yes, put the Rams in now and then when you're ready for the FMs just make sure they are smaller............ and then cross your fingers :thumb: :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

i had a Bolivian and FM in the same tank for a long time, both full grown, but my other fish were able to eat my bolivian ram so i had to take him out.


----------

